# (Police) Aviso de Intrusion (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Habra alguna forma en que pueda recibir por email mensajes de advertencia por algun comportamiento inusual de mi servidor murco cortafuegos ?

Esto es que el servidor me envie un mail con el mensaje advirtiendo por ejemplo que alguien intento hacer algo y no pudo por error en la contraseña o cosas asi.

Habra algo similiar ?

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Denyhosts te avisa o te puede avisar por correo de intentos ssh, no se si se puede configurar para otros servicios, yo solo lo uso para ssh.

Saludos.

----------

## hashashin

Fail2ban creo que es lo que buscas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
net-analyzer/snort

     Available versions:  2.8.5.1 ~2.8.5.3 ~2.8.6 ~2.8.6.1 {aruba debug decoder-preprocessor-rules dynamicplugin flexresp flexresp2 gre inline inline-init-failopen ipv6 linux-smp-stats mpls mysql odbc perfprofiling postgres ppm prelude react reload reload-error-restart selinux static targetbased threads timestats zlib}

     Homepage:            http://www.snort.org/

     Description:         The de facto standard for intrusion detection/prevention
```

SNORT, no hay otro mejor, lo dice la descripción misma del paquete, un estándar de facto.

Salud!

----------

